# Munin Error



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

I currently use Munin to monitor my server and its been working great but when I stop the service I get this error:

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/munin-node stop
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/munin-node: WARNING: $command_interpreter %%PERL%% != /usr/bin/perl
Stopping munin_node.
Waiting for PIDS: 25831.
```

When I start the service I don't get any error like the above. It doesn't seem to be causing any problems or issues (all monitoring is working fine) but I was wondering if anyone knew how to stop this error from occurring when stopping the service?

I did upgrade my version of Perl today from version 5.14.2 to 5.16.2 and recompiled all dependant ports but this hasn't made any difference. I was getting the error before upgrading Perl.

Thank you...


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 30, 2012)

Please, check the location of the command interpreter in the munin-node startup script. 

Be sure that /usr/local/etc/rc.d/munin-node should read:

```
command_interpreter=/usr/bin/perl
```

Perl is installed in /usr/local/bin/perl there should be a symlink to it in /usr/bin/perl.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

That did the trick, thanks!

Mine was set to:

```
command_interpreter="%%PERL%%"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

That string is supposed to be changed when the port is built or installed.  Please check with the port maintainer or enter a PR.


----------



## dvl@ (Jun 17, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That string is supposed to be changed when the port is built or installed.  Please check with the port maintainer or enter a PR.



I encountered the same problem today (with a port installed some time ago). Re-installing the port solved the problem.


----------

